# Tubifex and daphnia/water flea infestation - harmful?



## LakotaWolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I fed my guppies some freeze-dried tubifex worms and freeze-dried daphnia a few days ago. 

Now I notice that there are LIVING, squirming tubifex worms and daphnia moving around on my tank walls, eating the algae.

I've only got two guppies in the tank at the moment and I don't think they will (or can) consume all of the worms and daphnia. Plus, I've heard tubifex can be harmful to fish since they're raised in filthy conditions.

Are the tubifex and daphnia going to be harmful to my fish in the long run? If so, how do I go about eliminating them? :/



Thanks :}


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to TFK!

Hmm...I've never heard of anything like this. I can't really picture aquatic creatures surviving the freeze drying process, let alone surviving living in a dry plastic container for months afterward. Are you sure what you're seeing are tubifex and daphnia and not planaria and copepods?


----------

